# First time officially out! Networking Party Shoot.



## CESTO (Mar 18, 2010)

Gear used:
T1i
18-55
50 1.8
430exii
Fong Lightsphere Cloud

was an all black room, maybe 10-11 foot ceilings, I used the cap for the fong, trying to bounce, but due to the room, i mostly used the fong as a soft box...

It was tricky, as every shot required different positioning... 



Anything you see where I went wrong or could have improved on?
Any suggestions or comments are appreciated.

REAL Bizzness Shoot - a set on Flickr


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2010)

They are fine, but a little dark I think.  Curves layers are your friend.   Just take the photos into photoshop, and bring up a curves layer.  It's the little half white/half black thingie at the bottom of the layers pallet.  Hit that button, and then grab the bar in the middle, and lift it straight out to the Left side corner.  Just a little bit should do it.

A tip for being is a dark room is to bounce off of a white shirt when possible.  Under our black clothes is a white shirt.  Silly, but it works.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think these work too well, there isn't any ambient lighting and the one where you can see a background there are very harsh shadows cast by the subject and balloon.  Your subjects in some are under exposed...keep trying.


----------



## CESTO (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for the feedback.

bennielou:
 i am going to try and tweak with the curves. 
never really did. the t shirt bounce i will also keep in mind when shooting.

BuZzZeRkEr

what would you suggest given the conditions?
And the balloon shot, I wish i was on a better angle,
but do you think it's that bad that i should not include in the set?

Thank you!


----------



## bennielou (Mar 19, 2010)

Cesto,
Would you allow me to pull the curve on a photo for you and show you how I did it?  I would need a full res file.  If you agree just send the photo to the contact section of my website.
I really think it will help you.


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice effort you just need to create some extra efforts just go in photoshop and change expression, and have some new shots i am sure new one will be best


----------



## CESTO (Mar 20, 2010)

Ummm... webmaster705...

What? I didn't quite understand you?


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 21, 2010)

CESTO said:


> thanks for the feedback.
> 
> bennielou:
> i am going to try and tweak with the curves.
> ...



I'm not sure what the exact conditions were unless I were at the venue myself, however I find alot of photographers give themselves only 2 options......bounce the flash off of the ceiling, or go straight at 'em via diffuser/gary phong etc.  I scout all of my locations prior to big contract shoots so I go in with a game plan which might of helped you.  I've been in all kind of situations from having ceilings painted red, green, yellow to being in rooms completely painted black with super high ceilings and there has always been an answer.  First tip would be is optimize your speedlight capabilities....point it in every direction possible....and yes even directly behind you.  You can use your speedlight to bounce off of anything your environment...even people/walls mirrors etc.  Use only manual modes to adjust your exp on the fly to compensate for your constantly changing environment.  Go with an assistant to hold remotely controlled speedlights to capture rim lighting/dramatic lighting effects.  This is all gained with experience and lots......lots of practice.  If your going to advertise yourself as a professional, then make sure you have enough equipment, expertise, and experience to do the job asked and knock it outta the park.


----------



## CESTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you, that was good advice!

I should have checked the spot out first.
That was the first time i used a flash other than the internal.
Practice i will do, and the bounce off everybody and everything will definitely help me with my light direction understanding.

!


----------



## fotograf biel (Mar 22, 2010)

Cesto,
Just drag the shutter more. A longer shutterspeed will allow you to capture more of the ambient light and the flash will freeze your subject...use high ISO as well...
I think this will improve your pictures!


----------

